# Portland/SW WA Meet?



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

Anyone be interested in doing a meet somewhere in the PDX metro in the next few weeks?


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

I would be up. I'm 2.5 hours away and would do the drive to meet up and compare systems. Count me in.


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

Bump for some people in the area.


----------

